# Germany Touring



## jeff8

only two weeks to go till we take are first trip in motorhome to Europe, heading to Brugge for first 2 nights then onto Germany and down the Mosel,apart from driving on the right is there anything else i need to know about driving in Germany ie any rules different to uk any help would be great


----------



## Grizzly

One thing that caught us out is traffic lights. Not all traffic lights but many, require you to get quite close before they notice your presence and turn to green. If you're at a traffic light and it stays stubbornly red then move a little closer ! 

We learnt the hard way: the man behind us got out of his car and came up to tell us to move forward a bit - embarrassing.

G


----------



## MYFANWY1

*germany*

Hi jeff8, going my self on 24th aug, did you get your emmission sticker for window, might see you there along the way, enjoy.
Eddie.


----------



## jeff8

*Re: germany*



MYFANWY1 said:


> Hi jeff8, going my self on 24th aug, did you get your emmission sticker for window, might see you there along the way, enjoy.
> Eddie.


Yes i got the sticker hope to see you we will be around the Mosel area


----------



## peejay

You need to be aware of Autobahn and dual carriageway lane procedures in case of congestion or an emergency vehicle approaching from behind....

http://www.rettungsgasse.com/c/docu...980-2ac5-4a49-a8ee-8ef9d0e6cae4&groupId=10136

..and a short video which explains the procedure for 2,3 and 4 lane carriageways, don't worry that its in German, the film is self explanatory...






These rules apply in Germany, Switzerland and since this year in Austria.

Pete


----------



## zulurita

Thanks peejay,

We are probably going to Germany again so good info.


----------



## barryd

Only done southern Germany from the black forest all the way through Bavaria and then into Austria around Salzberg. It's great, good food and friendly people pluss thanks to peejay they fixed our scooter in Bavaria for less than £20. So it's quite cheap!

I stand to be corrected but as far as I know you only need an omissions thingy for big towns and cities. We have never had one


----------



## ob1

Jeff8/MyfanWy1 - The last weekend in August is when Cochem has it's main wine festival and sets the Mosel (and castle) on fire with a terrific fireworks display. I don't know if it will be the 24/25th Aug or the 1/2nd Sept this year but you could look it up. Not to be missed if you can be there.

Ron


----------



## Zozzer

When exiting an autobahn be extremely carefull, and slow right down. Unlike UK motorways where the sliproad gently leaves the motorway, a large portion of slip roads on the autobahn's especially at the intersection of two autobahn's have extremely tight hairpin bends. Too the unwary (me) they are really viscous and will have you standing on the brake pedal gritting your teeth and have your heart in your mouth.

Also be aware at these autobahn intersections that should be coming off one autobahn to take another. Unlike the UK motorway junction roundabouts where you either turn left or right, an autobahn will uses the same slip which then separetes into two directions.


----------



## Zozzer

peejay said:


> You need to be aware of Autobahn and dual carriageway lane procedures in case of congestion or an emergency vehicle approaching from behind....
> 
> http://www.rettungsgasse.com/c/docu...980-2ac5-4a49-a8ee-8ef9d0e6cae4&groupId=10136
> 
> ..and a short video which explains the procedure for 2,3 and 4 lane carriageways, don't worry that its in German, the film is self explanatory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These rules apply in Germany, Switzerland and since this year in Austria.
> 
> Pete


With the amount of EU drivers on British roads, I think it's high time it was made standard practice through the EU. Less confusion could result in saving a life.


----------



## Grizzly

Zozzer said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be aware of Autobahn and dual carriageway lane procedures in case of congestion
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> With the amount of EU drivers on British roads, I think it's high time it was made standard practice through the EU. Less confusion could result in saving a life.
Click to expand...

Hear Hear to that ! We saw it in action very many times this Easter in both Germany and Austria and it makes all the difference when everyone knows what to do and where to go.

I also think that reflective jackets for everyone who gets out of their car on a road should be made compulsory in UK.

G


----------



## shaysue

Just on our way back from touring S Germany and the main thing I noticed re driving there is that the drivers obey the rules of the road! Reduce speed means just that! Never heard a horn being blown while there. Rules re white lines adhered to. Very courteous drivers showed great patience even when I took wrong turns or was unsure of turns etc. Pleasurable driving unlike in some European countries. Allowances made for camper vans everywhere.


----------



## satco

my piece of advice :
- be aware of lots off speed traps
-I recommend to fiddle in amongst the trucks on the right autobahn lane, allowing a speed of almost 90 Km/h and saves fuel anyway
- newly we have sporadic weight controls on our autobahns

regards
Jan


----------



## TM59

Have a look on the following site, full of useful tips and information.

www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk/countryinfogermany.htm

Trevor


----------



## MotorhomingH

*Emissions sticker??*

What is this please? Shortly leaving for Germany amongst other places but not read of been told about this before. Only a day to go so speedy relpies would be appreciated!!

Thanks H


----------



## Morphology

*Re: Emissions sticker??*



MotorhomingH said:


> What is this please? Shortly leaving for Germany amongst other places but not read of been told about this before. Only a day to go so speedy relpies would be appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks H


Probably best if you read >>this thread<< rather than re-post the info here.

Bottom line is: Only needed if you intend to drive into certain cities that have a low emissions zone, so it only really applies to major cities and even then it doesn't apply to transit/bypass routes.

We're off to germany shortly, and I've concluded it's highly unlikely that I'd need one.

Morph.


----------



## Grizzly

See:

http://www.german-way.com/driving-environmental-zones.html

If you are going to stay out of towns and cities and keep to the autobahns or major roads then you might not need an umwelt sticker. However, they are not expensive, last for the lifetime of the vehicle and are easy enough to get hold of so it might be better to do so and be free of worrying about it.

We waited until we were in Germany and bought it from the Town Hall in Cologne as we wanted to use the Cologne stellplatz. You will need your vehicle emissions document with you.

G


----------



## veevee

Where would I find the emissions class on an old 1992 mercedes 410D ?

Thanks


----------



## aultymer

> Where would I find the emissions class on an old 1992 mercedes 410D ?


You don't need to find it! When you send in a copy of your log book, the germans will tell you what colour of sticker you qualify for.


----------

